# Mineral oil safe on plastics?



## Cpt. Murica

Hello everyone,

One of my locos has developed a very annoying squeak and well, I was wondering if mineral oil would be safe to use on plastic?

regards,
Ryan


----------



## NIMT

NO! It can melt certain plastics. And it has other properties that are not good for you trains!
Use a light oil like 3 in 1 oil or a light motor oil or even transmission fluid.


----------



## tkruger

If you use motor oil use full synthetic. One quart is a lifetime supply.


----------



## rrgrassi

Labelle, while spendy, makes a good choice.


----------



## Cpt. Murica

Thanks for your replies guys. It looks like I'm off to my LHS.


----------



## union pacific 844

motor oil is safe on plastic models ?


----------



## THE TYCO MAN

LaBelle ain't cheap. I like 107 and just got 108. I know some one who used Mobil 1 full synthetic 10W-30. A light choice would be 5W-20 or 5W-30. Just get a very fine eye dropper or syrenge and go! For less than $10, life time amount compared to $10 lasting 4 years (for me, having 50 plus steamers!). Standard or blended oil will soften plastic and mineral oils would never do!


----------



## NIMT

Plastics are made from the same oils as motor oils.
And yes they are safe!
It's the additives (anti gumming agents) that can cause problems.
You would have to leave a fair amout of oil on the body to hurt it.


----------



## union pacific 844

so few drops a on the engine shell won't hurt it ?


----------



## NIMT

Nope.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

What kind of plastics are a problem for mineral oil? The reason I ask is smoke fluid is mineral oil based and many O-scale diesels with plastic shells have smoke units. I've never seen the fluid damage any shell.


----------



## rrgrassi

Remember the older Visible V-8 model engines that you could cranke by hand or use a can motor and gear to spin the flywheel? I have the electric one, and I do remember using mineral oil as lube for the moving parts per the assembly instructions. That model smelled like baby oil since that is all I could afford as an 8th grader.

The mineral oil did not hurt the styrene plastic.


----------

